# Changing key signature mid-score and ONLY for one staff



## bcarwell (Sep 14, 2015)

I have Finale 2012 and as a newb am stumped.

I have a 5 staff score in concert (brass quintet), with all instruments appearing in C.

Mid score things are in E flat for all instruments and I successfully have the whole score at that point for all instruments in
concert score all with E flat key signatures.

However I find it easier to write the trumpet part at this point in C and then transpose it back to E flat at that point.

Exactly how do I do this ?

Whenever I try to change key at that point for the trumpet from E flat to C, it changes the entire staff all the way back to the beginning.

And worse yet, it does it for all the staffs at that point, not just the trumpet.

HELP !!

Bob


----------



## Pascal (Sep 14, 2015)

Simplest way go in -Document- Display in concert pitch- (All score will be in C) uncheck this fonction when you want your E flat key signature. I'll check again how to affect only one staff.


----------



## Pascal (Sep 14, 2015)

To affect only one staff: press the "mesure tool" tile. select the region you want to affect. right click on the selection and choose flute transposition.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 15, 2015)

Many thanks Pascal. Problem solved !

Regards, Bob


----------

